# Should pet theives get tougher punishments?



## RichardJordan (Jan 8, 2012)

Who thinks that dogs, cats, and horses etc should be classified as plant-pots and bikes when it comes to theft? 
Currently the police record the theft of a dog as the theft of an object.
Bikes actually get their own category but not our pets

Everyone I speak to thinks that pets are more than just objects and if they are stolen we lose a family member that can't be replaced.
The law doesn't deter thieves. 
If you stole a plantpot you'd get the same punishment as if you'd stolen a dog.

A few months ago I started a campaign to try to change the law so that pet thieves should go to prison.

I need 100,000 signatures to get a parliamentary debate on the subject.
Please can everyone sign the petition as something has to be done to deter thieves from such a sickening crime.

Pet Theft Awareness - Home

Please let me know what you think?
Perhaps I'm being to sentimental and we should see pets as replaceable objects?


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have signed and shared on facebook, the laws on animal theft and cruelty need updating drastically ,also i believe children should be taught in schools animal welfare and how to treat them with respect as it doesnt seem to be happening at home in some cases


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

pets should be classed in their own rights as to me they are my family members and I prefer them to most kids. 

laws need tightening up also with respect to animal cruelty .


----------



## RichardJordan (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the support shown here.

Everyone thinks "it will never happen to me" yet we've all seen the desperate appeals. It can happen to anyone with a pet.

Something needs to be done as we all know it is on the increase and now being carried out by organised gangs.

Please watch this video:
Pet Theft Awareness - a short message - YouTube

thanks for taking the time to read this,
Richard


----------



## nickarzia zeke davies (Dec 31, 2012)

pets should am be seen as family members not objects. how can a living animal be a object eh? they breath and eat same as us


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

There are lots of things in the legal system that needs addressing. The Judicial system is an absolute joke.

Objects including pets are not replaceable, you cannot replace the item/object you can get another but the two will never be the same.


----------



## Jordansaurus (Jan 7, 2013)

apparently pet theft is in the same category as plant pot theft 
why isnt there any action being taken in every pet theft case ?!

I would hate it to happen to me, god forbid it doesnt, but if it ever did, I would at least expect the local authorities to have a poa when it comes to cases like these instead of , all we can do is log this incident , here is the log number ...........

Pet thieves should get much tougher punishment , I mean noone gets away with kidnap ? , but yet every dognapper gets away with a slap on the wrist. Im not saying that it should come into the same league... but there should be some sort of medium


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

Signed and shared on facebook


----------



## RichardJordan (Jan 8, 2012)

That's correct about stolen dogs being accounted along with 'other thefts' (which also includes plantpots, mobile phones etc.)

please see this list of all recorded offences in Hertfordshire
(01/04/12 to 31/03/13)
http://www.herts.police.uk/pdf/crime_figures_cdrp_hertfordshire_march_2013.pdf

Theft of pedal cycles does get a category though.

We'd love to give the police and courts much more power to dish out proper tough sentences including prison for a first time offence.

www.pettheft.co.uk


----------

